# Billet Box



## idlehoursam (25/4/19)

I am really interested in ordering a Billot Box but from the web site it seems like you have to order the coil adaptors seperately. Any advice on which are the best and where to find them?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/19)

The new Billet Box's come with a Bridge. They include an OCC Coil Adapter.


----------



## idlehoursam (25/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> The new Billet Box's come with a Bridge. They include an OCC Coil Adapter.


Thank you Sir Rob. Hoping this tastes as good as my Dvarw DL.


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/4/19)

Vapeshell Bridge.There is one in the Classifieds


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/19)

idlehoursam said:


> Thank you Sir Rob. Hoping this tastes as good as my Dvarw DL.



It won't... not with commercial coils. You will need to get an Exocet, Flow or Vape Shell which are rebuildable bridges for the Billet Box if you want flavour even close to a Dvarw.


----------



## idlehoursam (28/4/19)

SAVapeGear said:


> Vapeshell Bridge.There is one in the Classifieds


Thank you so much for the help. I’ve been looking for an Exocet bridge but they seem rarer than hens teeth.


----------



## SAVapeGear (28/4/19)

idlehoursam said:


> Thank you so much for the help. I’ve been looking for an Exocet bridge but they seem rarer than hens teeth.


The VapeShell is better in my opinion and a lot more versatile.


----------



## idlehoursam (28/4/19)

SAVapeGear said:


> The VapeShell is better in my opinion and a lot more versatile.


Thank you you again. I am new to this so it’s taking me a while to get through the classifieds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marechal (15/5/19)

Okey, a bit of topic but BB related.

a while ago I bought an Authentic BB of classifieds 
it worked for 2 hours and then died, opened it to find that the insides was butchered and most of the board was held together with superglue
I ended up sacrificing a SXK 60 to repair it.

I have since got hold of a new DNA 60 board, but I still need a (Fire Button)




If anyone have a spare button or a dead, broken or unused Billet Box for sale, it would be great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/5/19)

Marechal said:


> Okey, a bit of topic but BB related.
> 
> a while ago I bought an Authentic BB of classifieds
> it worked for 2 hours and then died, opened it to find that the insides was butchered and most of the board was held together with superglue
> ...



I think i'll start a new thread for us in Classifieds as I'm also looking for dead SXK BB's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willi (15/5/19)

Can source loca


idlehoursam said:


> I am really interested in ordering
> lly





idlehoursam said:


> I am really interested in ordering a Billot Box but from the web site it seems like you have to order the coil adaptors seperately. Any advice on which are the best and where to find them?


can source them locally sir, I have one for sale however my level does not allow me to post it


----------

